
A New Infectious Mechanism for Alzheimer’s? - jayalpha
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/01/25/a-new-infectious-mechanism-for-alzheimers
======
jayalpha
"A large multicenter team reports that Porphyromonas gingivalis, which is the
key pathogen in gingivitis (gum disease) may be the actual causative agent in
Alzheimer’s, which is a bold claim indeed. But they have several lines of
evidence to back it up, and it’s a hypothesis that has to be taken seriously."

Since it is claimed that Indian people have a lower occurrence of Alzheimer,
possible due to the consumption of turmeric, I looked up a link between gum
disease and tumeric and found this:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3498709/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3498709/)

